# Our New (Older) Little (smaller) Van



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 19, 2016)

We sold Percy, our lovely Lunar Premier coachbuilt back in September to a guy who was going to drive him down to the Costa Del Sol in November & park him on a camp site for 3 months. 
Despite having only had 3 days off this year we missed him so badly, particularly on our Sunday afternoon walking/cycling jaunts, that we bought ourselves a little Christmas present.

On Saturday I couldn't sleep so at 4am I did a search for camper vans & found two locally. Within 12 hours we had paid for, taxed & insured "Geoffrey". He is a 1993 Volkswagen T4 Converted by Richard Holdsworth to a Villa XL High Top in 1994.

He  is well travelled & has done many countries in Europe. Everything about him, except the cab radio, is original & in good condition. He has a full service history & the last owner kept every receipt for work done & new batteries, tyres etc. We even have the original typed & photocopied manual & the warranty certificate dated 19/10/1994. The previous owners loved him so much that the lady of the the house tried to be out when Phill collected him yesterday, because seeing him go would upset her too much.

We already had a lunch out booked so we took Geoffrey to Wales yesterday. We walked along the canal & then christened him properly. 
We sat in him, by the canal in the Brecon Beacons & made a couple of mugs of tea & drank them with a muddy dog. 




This is what we missed & I am so glad we are back! 

If anyone else has a Richard Holdsworth conversion we'd love to hear about it too.


----------



## The laird (Dec 19, 2016)

Glad you guys are sorted Sharon,peacefull Xmas now eh!can I say make sure the timing belt has been replaced,going by the maitenance record you said I'd imagine it's been done?
Happy and safe miles ahead for you guys I hope 
All the best Gordon


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy Xmas Sharon.

Enjoy your Xmas present.

Hope to see you at a meet, next summer.


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks lovely, enjoy yourselves.
 I remember when we bought our current van, picked her up on a Saturday at 11:00am and was parked up in Welshpool by 5:30pm! In our excitement we broke all the rules and ran out of gas on Sunday morning because all we did was check the oil and water, fill up with diesel and set off lol


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 19, 2016)

haapy sharon the cat,   NOW thats what i call a superb practical christmas prezzy.     two happy chappies plus dog


----------



## BGT180 (Dec 19, 2016)

Pleased you have returned to the road. Know the feeling of missing the comfort of having the Motorhome around. I get restless when it's in for service etc and keep noticing it's not on thr drive. We downsized from a 6 berth to our 6m Rapido and couldn't wait to get away in it


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 19, 2016)

That looks a great van I am a firm believer  that any van is better than no van but you look like you have a winner there happy camping.


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 19, 2016)

how marvellous sharon   enjoy


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 19, 2016)

OH HOW LOVILY !.

I have genuinely always liked the shape of these, If I wasn't a FAT guy, I would have considered one of these with a trailer even as a liveaboard !,,(yep Honestly), I truly hope there are lots of happy miles and experience's ahead of you.
Enjoy.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 19, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> OH HOW LOVILY !.
> 
> I have genuinely always liked the shape of these, If I wasn't a FAT guy, I would have considered one of these with a trailer even as a liveaboard !,,(yep Honestly), I truly hope there are lots of happy miles and experience's ahead of you.
> Enjoy.



A ha! the fat bit. We sat drinking our tea yesterday whilst discussing the bed & Phill said "It's a good job you lost all that weight!"

Answers to questions.

Yes, he is still alive (just).
5 stone.


----------



## caledonia (Dec 19, 2016)

You won't regret buying a VW. It's not just a van it's a way of life. Enjoy.


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks a lovely little van, great size as well.


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 19, 2016)

Sharon the Cat said:


> A ha! the fat bit. We sat drinking our tea yesterday whilst discussing the bed & Phill said "It's a good job you lost all that weight!"
> 
> Answers to questions.
> 
> ...



5 stone! Well done


----------



## mickymost (Dec 19, 2016)

BRilliant choice we owned the exact same van from new,well not that one but the petrol version in 1992.MRs loved the top loading fridge, kids slept in roof went everywhere in it,miss it loads the RIchard HOldsworth conversions were ace back then still many of these in good nick like yours on the road so that says something.We even visited the HOldsworth factory in reading Berkshire..Shame the company went t- s up,,,, all the best and happy X mas great present to yourselves...regards 'MIke


----------



## iampatman (Dec 19, 2016)

Well done Sharron, that's a tidy looking van. I'd obviously be interested in how much you sold your Lunar for, pm me if you don't want the world to know 

Does this mean I'm the only person on the forum now with a Lunar Premier H592?

Pat


----------



## invalid (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi, is that Hay bluff behind you? Always good to be on the road.


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (Dec 20, 2016)

Out of interest did you buy it from the outskirts of Brecon town only we stopped at the cc site in Brecon August time and noticed one similar for sale we have an hightop t5 so did not check it out but looked really nice


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 20, 2016)

iampatman said:


> Well done Sharron, that's a tidy looking van. I'd obviously be interested in how much you sold your Lunar for, pm me if you don't want the world to know
> 
> Does this mean I'm the only person on the forum now with a Lunar Premier H592?
> 
> Pat



I'll PM you re the sale.

You are the only other person I ever came across with a Lunar Premier H592 so you're on your own now mate.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 20, 2016)

Adria home said:


> Out of interest did you buy it from the outskirts of Brecon town only we stopped at the cc site in Brecon August time and noticed one similar for sale we have an hightop t5 so did not check it out but looked really nice



It was owned by a couple who live in the middle of Hereford, so not far away.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 20, 2016)

invalid said:


> Hi, is that Hay bluff behind you? Always good to be on the road.



I cheated & posted the Gumtree pic. I think it's Hay Bluff too. Mind you I can see that out of my bedroom window at home!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 20, 2016)

I WAS going to say 'The times ive plodded up and sat on Lord Hereford's Knob' But it just wouldn't sound right to people that doesn't know the area of the Offa's Dyke.
it does look like the pull in by the standing stones parking area,,,


----------



## mjvw (Jan 16, 2017)

VW T4 2.4 automatic Holdsworth Valetine special called Shirley, great build quality and running well for a 20 year old, Happy new van to you


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 17, 2017)

Sharon the Cat said:


> We sold Percy, our lovely Lunar Premier coachbuilt back in September to a guy who was going to drive him down to the Costa Del Sol in November & park him on a camp site for 3 months.
> Despite having only had 3 days off this year we missed him so badly, particularly on our Sunday afternoon walking/cycling jaunts, that we bought ourselves a little Christmas present.
> 
> On Saturday I couldn't sleep so at 4am I did a search for camper vans & found two locally. Within 12 hours we had paid for, taxed & insured "Geoffrey". He is a 1993 Volkswagen T4 Converted by Richard Holdsworth to a Villa XL High Top in 1994.
> ...



Aww, what a nice tale.


----------



## Wisewoman (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't have a Holdsworth but I have a similar VW who is now the grand age of 26 years old - still original 90's looking interior - the best thing I've ever bought! These VW's are truly stellar animals!

Best of luck with Geoffrey - maybe one day he would like to meet my Daenerys 




Melissa


----------

